
Office Hours with Daniel Gross [video] - craigcannon
https://blog.ycombinator.com/office-hours-with-daniel-gross/
======
haberdasher
Show HN: Anyone want to create a transcript of this video with me? I've been
working on a crowd-sourced transcription bot that operates on the Facebook
Messenger platform. The end result is something like this:
[https://presentio.us/t/bbc666](https://presentio.us/t/bbc666)

Edit: Send me an e-mail and I can tell you how to participate:
transcripts@presentio.us

------
dannylandau
Enjoyed the conversation, very articulate and thoughtful. I think the reason
that start-ups don't like talking to customers can be summed up to the famous
line from Henry Ford: “If I had asked people what they wanted, they would have
said faster horses.”

The same goes for Steve Jobs: “It's really hard to design products by focus
groups. A lot of times, people don't know what they want until you show it to
them.”

One question that I have for Daniel Gross is: Could you have build your start-
up in Israel?

------
craigcannon
Thanks to everyone that submitted questions!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13419174](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13419174)

